# Char Sui recipe?



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi there! I was wondering if anyone had a scratch recipe for Char Sui (Char siu?)- It's a Chinese BBQ sauce- that is soooo delicious! It is so expensive to buy prepared (and I can't find it in bulk, only in teeny little jars here). Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Martin Yan has a good one in one of his books. We used to get that stuff delivered warm to the country club I was at, straight from Chinatown in Boston. It was incredible. I don't know where the book is right now. I'll look. I've made it several times.


----------



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

You can try recipe at this link http://makan.solidah.com/forum/viewt...ight=char+siew

I asked for the recipe at this link http://www.makansutra.com/forums/sin...opic.php?t=802


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Char Sui (or however you want to spell it) is a Chinese version of BBQ pork. The pork shoulder is covered in the dry rub and slow cooked as only a true BBQ meat should be. The literal translation is "fork cooked" (as in cooked on a fork.)  

Jock


----------



## apukjij (Jun 27, 2004)

HI, I have never tasted a from scratch recipe for Char Siu that riveled the NOH brand of Char Siu packaged envelopes of seasonings
http://www.crackseeds.com/nohchinbarch.html
its the best, and cannot be duplicated, belive me i tried for many years to...


----------

